# TCO - Transmetro Corporation



## System (16 March 2014)

Transmetro Corporation Limited (TCO) is an Australian company involving in operation of hotels, inns, serviced apartments and theme pubs. Metro Hospitality Group, the trading division of TCO, oversees the Metro Hotels chain.

www.metrohotels.com.au


----------

